# Male pigeon not mating



## vikaspadala (Aug 24, 2020)

I got a male and a female pigeon to pair up two weeks ago. They are in a cage together and are cuddling and kissing, but the male pigeon doesn't mate at all. It just walks away. Need help in understanding if there is anything wrong or what needs to be done to get the male to mate.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Do they have a nest in the cage, or are you just keeping them inside to bond for now? From what I've noticed from my pigeons, even before mating and laying eggs they will spend some time in the nest. If no nest is available for laying eggs, then what's the whole point of mating. I don't know if this can be the reason, maybe if you change the setup things will start happening.


----------



## vikaspadala (Aug 24, 2020)

I put a box inside the cage for them to nest and lay eggs. It's been two weeks that they bonded. May be I should give them some more time.
Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Do you want them to breed? If not, you can get some fake eggs and just swop them with the real eggs within 3 days of getting laid.


----------



## vikaspadala (Aug 24, 2020)

Yes, I would like them to breed and also want to make sure that there is nothing wrong with the male pigeon. If they don't, I will try to get some eggs and use them to foster.
Thanks for your help.


----------

